
WOT Firefox Addon selling user data - cheiVia0
http://www.ndr.de/nachrichten/netzwelt/Nackt-im-Netz-Millionen-Nutzer-ausgespaeht,nacktimnetz100.html
======
cghendrix
In a similar vein, I had a negative experience with a chrome add-on regarding
injected ads.

One day out of nowhere I started seeing obvious non Google ads in my Google
searches. Took me forever to realize some QR generator I downloaded years ago
was injected them after the page load.

Tried looking up the add-on within the chrome marketplace and the plugin was
no longer listed.

Turns out the developers executed a common path of creating a legit plugin
then after a large userbase has been established, push an update containing ad
injecting code and de-list themselves from the marketplace. Very shady.

------
kbenson
For those interested, this[1] appears to be info regarding this article, but
in English.

1: [http://www.ghacks.net/2016/11/01/browsing-history-
sold/](http://www.ghacks.net/2016/11/01/browsing-history-sold/)

------
cheiVia0
More details in the Debian bug report:

[https://bugs.debian.org/842939](https://bugs.debian.org/842939)

------
kobayashi
Uninstalled from Chrome, Firefox, and Safari. Sick to my stomach. Now I have
to let my contact network know, as I've endorsed WOT to many of them.

------
kbenson
I use the quality of writing as a side channel to _help_ me assess how valid a
story is. Having to use google translate negates that possibility for me, as
it obscures this information. Since I know nothing about the site, can someone
vouch for the quality of the site, reporting, and evidence, and possibly
provide a summary (or point towards one)?

~~~
allendoerfer
Think German BBC.

~~~
kbenson
Thank you. I have the _gist_ of what's being said from Google translate, but
do you know if they perhaps have an English translation they supply that I'm
missing (I understand it's unlikely)? Whatever specific details might be
conveyed by the language seem to be obscured by bad translation software.

Edit: Found [http://www.ghacks.net/2016/11/01/browsing-history-
sold/](http://www.ghacks.net/2016/11/01/browsing-history-sold/), so nevermind
(unless you think that's not an accurate portrayal of the German article).

~~~
allendoerfer
NDR is a part of ARD responsible for northern Germany. I think it is unlikely,
that they have an English version. Deutsche Welle (international) [0] and Arte
(French-German) [1] are their only foreign language services that come to
mind.

[0] [https://www.dw.com](https://www.dw.com)

[1] [https://www.arte.tv](https://www.arte.tv)

~~~
kbenson
Thanks. I figured it was unlikely, but this seems interesting enough that it
was worth asking. I did find what appears to be a fair summary in English
though (added above).

------
ikeboy
I assume the chrome extension is as well. Uninstalled.

------
myf01d
Wew, is WOT still alive?

